# سؤال لمن يجد لديه القدرة ؟



## الكاسر (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

انا كمسلم ولله الحمد والمنه أسالكم سؤال يا نصارى العالم أجمع 

هل يوجد فرق بين الخاضع والمخضوع له ؟

هل يتساوى الأبن بالأب بالروح القدس ؟

سؤالين فقط لا غير أتمنى أجابه صريحه مباشرة ولا أتمنى فلسفه دون دليل ولا برهان 

هديه من جنووووووووود الله  :a82:


----------



## فادية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

[/COLOR]





الكاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> انا كمسلم ولله الحمد والمنه أسالكم سؤال يا نصارى العالم أجمع
> انت كمسلم جاهل بتسمينا نصارى بس احنا مش نصارى احنا مسيحيين نسبه الى المسيح
> ...



  يا  سبحان الله هو الله بقا ليه جيش كمان 
طيب قولي يا شاطر انت من البحريه والا من المشاة والا تكون طيار حربي وناطط علينا ببرشوت  :t33:


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الكاسر قال:


> هل يتساوى الأبن بالأب بالروح القدس ؟


 
الاب و الابن و الروح القدس متساوين تماما بحسب الاعلان الكتابي
لو حابب ممكن ننتقل الى مرحلة الادلة و البراهين و النصوص من الكتب لنثبت تسوي الاقانيم و هي بطبيعة الحال منطقية لان الاله واحد

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الكاسر (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الجهل يكمن فى عدم التركيز وفقد الأعصاب يا انسه فاديه 

تحلى بالصبر ولا تفقدى أعصابك هكذا فأننا مازلنا فى بدايه الموضوع 

ردى على كلمه أن الله له جنود سوسف أرد عليكى بنص من كتابك لتعلمى أن الرب له جنود 

قبل أن تسخرى يجب عليكى دراسه الكتاب المقدس اولا وقبل السخريه من إى كلمه فمن الممكن أنها توجد فى كتابك وفى تلك اللحظة سوف تضعين نفسك فى موقف محرج لسخريتك بدون علم 

صموئيل الأول الأصحاح 1 العدد 11 

 11 وَنَذَرَتْ نَذْرًا وَقَالَتْ: «يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ، إِنْ نَظَرْتَ نَظَرًا إِلَى مَذَلَّةِ أَمَتِكَ، 

صموئيل الأول الأصحاح 4 العدد 4 

 فَأَرْسَلَ الشَّعْبُ إِلَى شِيلُوهَ وَحَمَلُوا مِنْ هُنَاكَ تَابُوتَ عَهْدِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْكَرُوبِيمِ


صموئيل الأول الأصحاح 15 العدد 2

. 2 هكَذَا يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: إِنِّي قَدِ افْتَقَدْتُ مَا عَمِلَ عَمَالِيقُ بِإِسْرَائِيلَ 

اشعياء الأصحاح 13 العدد 4 

 صَوْتُ جُمْهُورٍ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ شِبْهَ قَوْمٍ كَثِيرِينَ. صَوْتُ ضَجِيجِ مَمَالِكِ أُمَمٍ مُجْتَمِعَةٍ. رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ يَعْرُضُ جَيْشَ الْحَرْبِ.

يكفيكى تلك النصوص ولو أردتى العشرات من النصوص تحوى تلك الجمله أنزلها لكى 

والأن دعونا نتحاور فى ما جئنا اليه 



> هل يوجد فرق بين الخاضع والمخضوع له ؟
> اكيد يوجد فرق بينك وبين الله والا انت رأيك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟



اتفق معكى بالطبع فأنا عبد لله خاضع له ولاكن أخبرينى هل العبد وحده من يخضع لله 

وسؤال من الغباء أن اسئله ولاكن أعذرينى لقله علمى فهل من الممكن أن يخضع الأله لنفسه ؟ 

ارجو الرد المباشر بنعم أم لا وهل صفه الخضوع من صفات الله أم من صفات عباد الله وسائر خلقه 



> هل يتساوى الأبن بالأب بالروح القدس ؟
> الاب الابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
> حد الك انهم 3
> دول واحد ياجاهل



اشكرك على كلمتك وفى النهايه سنرى من هو الجاهل 

اوافقك على أن الثلاثه هم واحد ولاكن السؤال محدد هل يتساوى الأب بالأبن بالروح القدس 

بمعنى اوضح هل الأب يعلم شيئا لا يعلمه الأبن فلو كان كذلك فأنهم غير متساويين أرجو الرد 

انتظر ردك يا انسه فاديه هذا أن وجد لديكى الرد 

وللعلم الموضع ليس شبهة بل هو سؤال وجواب


----------



## الكاسر (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اعتقد أنك أهملت الأجابه عن الشق الأول من السؤال فأرجوا الرد قبل بدايه الحوار الجاد 

بالنسبه لأجابتك سوف أرد عليها بنصوص بعد ردك على الشق الأول مباشرة


----------



## SH@ZLY (29 نوفمبر 2006)

********************
*بعد أزنك خليك في نفسك*
*والا حضرتك المتحدث الرسمي بأسم الجيش "المشرف"*


----------



## lord12 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شاذلي وكاسر
على فكره انا دارك
ومبسوط اوي اني شوفتكم هنا


----------



## فادية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الكاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> الجهل يكمن فى عدم التركيز وفقد الأعصاب يا انسه فاديه
> هو حضرتك شايفني بشد فشعري والا حاجه  انا اعصابي حديد يا حضرت الكاسر
> ...


عادي خلي يكون زي ميكون المهم جوهر الموضوع


----------



## فادية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الكاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> اعتقد أنك أهملت الأجابه عن الشق الأول من السؤال فأرجوا الرد قبل بدايه الحوار الجاد
> 
> بالنسبه لأجابتك سوف أرد عليها بنصوص بعد ردك على الشق الأول مباشرة



اهملت ايه يا استاذ ممكن توضح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فادية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> شاذلي وكاسر
> على فكره انا دارك
> ومبسوط اوي اني شوفتكم هنا



هو انت كمان من جنود الله يا لورد :smil12:


----------



## THE GALILEAN (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الكاسر;134320 قال:
			
		

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> انا كمسلم ولله الحمد والمنه أسالكم سؤال يا نصارى العالم أجمع
> 
> ...




لنتكلم من الآخر

انت سالت 


> هل يتساوى الأبن بالأب بالروح القدس ؟



إن عقيدة الثالوث لا تعنى مطلقاً أننا نؤمن بوجود ثلاثة آلهة كما يتوهم البعض، ولكن مفهوم هذه العقيدة هو أن الله الواحد: موجود بذاته، وله كلمة، وله روح كما سنوضح فيما يلي:
*فالله موجود بذاتـه: أي أن الله كائن له ذات حقيقية وليس هو مجرد فكرة بلا وجود. وهذا الوجود هو أصل كل الوجود. ومن هنا أعلن الله عن وجوده هذا بلفظة (الآب) [ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود]. 
*والله ناطق بكلمته: أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة (الابن) [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود]. 
* والله أيضا حي بروحه: إذ أن الله الذي يعطي حياة لكل بشر لا نتصور أنه هو نفسه بدون روح! ولقد أعلن الله عن روحه هذا بلفظة (الروح القدس)
ولا يصح أن نفهم من هذه التسميات وجود أية علاقة جسدية تناسلية كما في المفهوم البشرى، وإنما دلالاتها روحية كما سبق الإيضاح وليست هذه التسميات من وضع إنسان أو اختراع بشر وإنما هي كلمات الوحي الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس

___________________________________


الآن سأعطيك مثال بسيط في موضوع الثلاث أقانيم المعقد.
اليك بعض التساؤلات ..انظر الى شمعة وهي مشتعلة..فأنت ترى نار وتشعر بحرارة كما تبصر النور الصادر عنها ..كما أنه لا يمكن فصل احدهم عن الأخرة(النور, النار , الحرارة) هكذا هو مفهوم الأقانيم..كما أن لهبة الشمعة هي ثلاث مكونات تظهر معآ كذلك هو الأقنوم الثلاثي..كما وقد ظهرت هذه الفكرة واضحة في القرآن الكريم حيث يتكلم الله بصفة الجماعة: خلقنا, صنعنا, نفخنا, أمرنا.... كما هو الحال في انجيل العهد القديم أي التوراة حيث يطلق على الله ألوهيم وهو صيفة جمع..


----------



## الكاسر (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

انسه فاديه أن لم تكن القدرة على الرد الهادىء فرجاء لا تردى على الموضوع 

فأنكى لم تفيدينى فى النقاش نهائيا ولم أحصل منكى على رد 

كلامك عن الدين الأسلامى أعتقد أننا نتحدث الأن من الأنجيل وليس فى عقيدتى انا 

ومن الضعف أن تهاجمينى فى عقيدتى لمجرد أنكى تفلسين فى الرد والكلام واضح من ردك 

أن أردتم الرد على أى استفسار عن إى أمر فى الأسلام فأهلا وسهلا بكم فى منتدانا لأنكم لا تحترمون ديننا ولا نبينا فلذلك لن نتحدث فى عقيدتى هنا لعدم أحترامكم للدين الأسلامى 

أتيت أليكم من أجل المناقشه فى عقيدتكم فالمنتدى منتداكم وهنا تضمنون عدم الأساءة ليسوع أو للدين للكتاب المقدس وهذا هو العدل وأعتقد أن الكلام واضح 

رجاء لا نريد التشتيت عن الموضوع الأساسى 

عنوان الموضوع من لديه القدرة على النقاش وليس من لديه القدرة على السخريه وعدم الرد 

انظرى ما هو ردك 





والأن دعونا نتحاور فى ما جئنا اليه 

اتفق معكى بالطبع فأنا عبد لله خاضع له ولاكن أخبرينى هل العبد وحده من يخضع لله 

وسؤال من الغباء أن اسئله ولاكن أعذرينى لقله علمى فهل من الممكن أن يخضع الأله لنفسه ؟ 
اي اله هذا الي تقصده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ارجو الرد المباشر بنعم أم لا وهل صفه الخضوع من صفات الله أم من صفات عباد الله وسائر خلقه 

لا انا لازم افهم الاول كل كلمه حضرتك بتعني بيها ايه الاول وبعدين ارد عليك بنعم او لا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا سألت سؤال وأعتقد أنه لا يحتاج إلى فهم هل الله يخضع لنفسه ؟




اوافقك على أن الثلاثه هم واحد ولاكن السؤال محدد هل يتساوى الأب بالأبن بالروح القدس 
نعم 
بمعنى اوضح هل الأب يعلم شيئا لا يعلمه الأبن فلو كان كذلك فأنهم غير متساويين أرجو الرد 
الاب والابن والروح القدس واحد يعني كلامك دا ملوش معنى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


جميل أنكى قلتى نعم أنهم يتساوون أذا انتظرى لحين ما نرى باقى الردود من اخوانك *


----------



## الكاسر (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

ولماذا تجاهلت السؤال الأول 

هل يوجد فرق بين الخاضع والمخضوع له ؟

انتظر ردك عليه 

وفى أستشهادك بالشمعه أعتقد أنك نسيت العامل المساعد فى أشتعالها او فى اللهب وهى الفتيله 

لا تشبه الأقانيم فلا يوجد تشبيه البته ولا تقول لى الشمس و اصبع اليد والروح والجسد والنفس لانها تشبيهات لا تصح *


----------



## SH@ZLY (29 نوفمبر 2006)

SH@ZLY قال:


> ********************
> *بعد أزنك خليك في نفسك*
> *والا حضرتك المتحدث الرسمي بأسم الجيش "المشرف"*



لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .... انا قولت ايه غلط يا جماعة 

المفروض ان التوبك مفتوح للكل للرد على اي كلام 

ومادام مقولتش اي غلط او سب ليه يتتمسح كلامي 

مع ان الانسة فادية برضه دخلت شتمت واتريقت على الكاااسر ... ومحدش حذف كلامها 

انا مش المتحدث الرسمي لحد يا استاذ .... ياريت يبقى فيه شوية حياد


----------



## Twin (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*السبب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاي أخي SH@ZLY*



SH@ZLY قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .... انا قولت ايه غلط يا جماعة
> 
> المفروض ان التوبك مفتوح للكل للرد على اي كلام
> 
> ومادام مقولتش اي غلط او سب ليه يتتمسح كلامي


 
*أنا مسحتة علشان حضرتك بترد علي لسان غيرك*
*وزي ما قلت خلينا في الموضوع *
*والموضوع مفتوح للردود التي ستفيد السائل *
*وليس لشئ أخر*​ 


SH@ZLY قال:


> مع ان الانسة فادية برضه دخلت شتمت واتريقت على الكاااسر ... ومحدش حذف كلامها


 
*الأستاذ الكاسر ينوه بس وأنا هتصرف*
*ومدامت الأسائات لم تجرح شخص أو عقيدة*
*وإن كان هذا أسلوب الحوار *
*فلا مانع*
*بدون جرح للغير*​



SH@ZLY قال:


> انا مش المتحدث الرسمي لحد يا استاذ .... ياريت يبقى فيه شوية حياد


 
*كدة* *كويس*​ 


SH@ZLY قال:


> ياريت يبقى فيه شوية حياد


*الحياد موجود*
*والله يعلم بهذا ولو مش متأكد أسال الناس *​ 
*سلام*


----------



## فادية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الكاسر قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> انسه فاديه أن لم تكن القدرة على الرد الهادىء فرجاء لا تردى على الموضوع
> 
> ...



انا بجاوبك يا اخي الكريم واظن اني لا شتمتك ولا قلت حاجه غلط  والا انت شايف ايه ؟؟
وبعدين انا مشتتش الموضوع انا بجاوبك واخواني كمان بيجاوبوك


----------



## فادية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الكاسر قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> ولماذا تجاهلت السؤال الأول
> 
> ...



ركز شويه في الموضوع يا اخي الكريم انا مجيبتش سيرة الشمعه واشتعالها ركزززززززززززززز 
دا اولا 
ثانيا ان كنت اصلا مش عايز تقتنع بالكلام دا فانت حر بس اتمنى انك تفكر شويه قبل ما ترد عشان الشمعه والشمس ابسط مثال ممكن حضرتك تفهم الموضوع من خلالو لانك اصلا غير مؤمن بالوهيه المسيح 
ولما انت مش مؤمن بالمسيح كاله وكمان بترفض اي توضيح او شرح ممكن يوصلك الفكرة  فاي حاجه هنقولهالك هتقول لا تصح يبقى حوارك عقيم ومش هتقدر توصل لنتيجه


----------



## Twin (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*توضيحات*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاي أخي الكاسر*



الكاسر قال:


> *ومن الضعف أن تهاجمينى فى عقيدتى لمجرد أنكى تفلسين فى الرد والكلام واضح من ردك *



*أمال ال بتعمله أنت دة أية*
*حوار خفيف الظل*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> *أن أردتم الرد على أى استفسار عن إى أمر فى الأسلام فأهلا وسهلا بكم فى منتدانا لأنكم لا تحترمون ديننا ولا نبينا فلذلك لن نتحدث فى عقيدتى هنا لعدم أحترامكم للدين الأسلامى *


 
*نحن لم نريد*
*دائماً وأبدا أنتم من تريدون **وأنتم من تبدأون بالأسئلة*
*أما نحن لا*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> *جميل أنكى قلتى نعم أنهم يتساوون أذا انتظرى لحين ما نرى باقى الردود من اخوانك *


 
*أية يا حبيبي هو أحنا في مدرسة*
*منتظر الردود من باقي الأخوة*

*مادامت الأخت فادية أجابتك*
*فالموضوع منتهي*

*وإن لم تقتنع أنت بردها*
* فحدد النقطة التي لم تقتنع فيها ولم تفهمها*
* لنشرحالك*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## الكاسر (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

انسه فدوى أشكرك على هدوء أعصابك :rose: 



> ولماذا تجاهلت السؤال الأول
> 
> هل يوجد فرق بين الخاضع والمخضوع له ؟
> 
> انا جاوبتك على سؤالك دا وقلت لك اكيد فيه والا انت نسيت



اعلم أنكى رددتى ولاكن كلامى كان موجه للأستاذ LightBlue70 

اشكرك على ردك مره أخرى فاديه :rose:


----------



## الكاسر (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكاسر
> ومن الضعف أن تهاجمينى فى عقيدتى لمجرد أنكى تفلسين فى الرد والكلام واضح من ردك
> أمال ال بتعمله أنت دة أية
> حوار خفيف الظل



أعتقد أننى لم أهاجم بل أننى التزم بتخصص القسم المنشأ من قبلكم 

اذا كان في عندك اي سؤال عن المسيحية او الايمان المسيحي, اذن اطرح سؤالك في هذا القسم, سنكون سعديين بالاجابـــة

هذا هو الغرض من القسم وأنا أسالكم وهذا ما أتحتموه أنتم الينا فلا يحق لك أن تلومنى على سؤالى لكم 

ثانيا عندما تطرح أنت موضوع خاص بعقيدتى وأدخل أنا للرد حينما أهاجمك فى عقيدتك يكون هذا أفلاس منى عن عدم مجاراتك فيما تقوله حول عقيدتى هكذا يكون الأمر فلا داعى لخط الأمور 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكاسر
> أن أردتم الرد على أى استفسار عن إى أمر فى الأسلام فأهلا وسهلا بكم فى منتدانا لأنكم لا تحترمون ديننا ولا نبينا فلذلك لن نتحدث فى عقيدتى هنا لعدم أحترامكم للدين الأسلامى
> 
> نحن لم نريد
> ...



أعتقد أن هذا ليس بصحيح وعليك الدخول إلى ذلك القسم فى المنتدى لترى الأنتهاكات فى قسم حوار الأديان 

أدخل لترى كم المواضيع التى يسب فيها الرسول ويهان فيها الأسلام قرأت عناوين بعضها وعلمت إلى أى حد لا تحترمون الدين وتسيئون لرسولنا فأعتقد كان طلبى منطقى حتى أضمن عدم الأساءة كما تضمنونها أنتم الأن وانا اتحدث فى عقيدتكم 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكاسر
> جميل أنكى قلتى نعم أنهم يتساوون أذا انتظرى لحين ما نرى باقى الردود من اخوانك
> 
> أية يا حبيبي هو أحنا في مدرسة
> ...



لا لسنا فى مدرسه بل نحن فى موضوع للنقاش ولذلك طلبت أن تجتمع الأراء لأننى لن أحدص كل شخص على حدى فكما تعلم الموضوع مفتوح للجميع وهنا من الممكن أن تختلف الأراء 

وانا دائما أحب التركيز فى تسلسل الحوار وعدم التشتيت هذا هو الغرض 

أنت قولت أن لم أقتنع أنك ستشرح لى ولاكن قبل ذلك جميع من ردوا قبلك أتفقوا على الأتى 

أن الخاضع غير المخضوع له أذا فالكل أقر بأن هناك أختلاف 

ثانيا مساواة الأقانيم الثلاثه بعضها البعض 

انا أسالك أنت شخصيا لتشرح لى أنا لا أقتنع بأن الخاضع يختلف عن المخضوع له فما هو شرحك لتلك النقطه 

انتظر الرد


----------



## Twin (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*أنا أتسائل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاي أخي الكاسر*



الكاسر قال:


> أعتقد أننى لم أهاجم


 
*وأنا لم أقل لك أنك تهاجم *
*أنا أتسائل*​ 



الكاسر قال:


> اذا كان في عندك اي سؤال عن المسيحية او الايمان المسيحي, اذن اطرح سؤالك في هذا القسم, سنكون سعديين بالاجابـــة





الكاسر قال:


> هذا هو الغرض من القسم وأنا أسالكم وهذا ما أتحتموه أنتم الينا فلا يحق لك أن تلومنى على سؤالى لكم


 
*تسأل أم تجادل*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> أعتقد أن هذا ليس بصحيح وعليك الدخول إلى ذلك القسم فى المنتدى لترى الأنتهاكات فى قسم حوار الأديان
> 
> أدخل لترى كم المواضيع التى يسب فيها الرسول ويهان فيها الأسلام قرأت عناوين بعضها وعلمت إلى أى حد لا تحترمون الدين وتسيئون لرسولنا فأعتقد كان طلبى منطقى حتى أضمن عدم الأساءة كما تضمنونها أنتم الأن وانا اتحدث فى عقيدتكم


 
*أخي أرأيت هنا أساءة لدينك*
*هناك أنت تسب للدين المسيحي وهناك ايضاً الرد عليك*
*فهناك *
*أنتم من أردتم أن يصل الحال بكم لهذه الدرجة*
*فلكل فعل رد فعل*
*وهذا كما تعلم أنت منتدي مسيحي*
*وعامة متدخلش هناك لو مش عايز تشوف أسائات*
*فأنا أفعل هذا*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> لا لسنا فى مدرسه بل نحن فى موضوع للنقاش ولذلك طلبت أن تجتمع الأراء لأننى لن أحدص كل شخص على حدى فكما تعلم الموضوع مفتوح للجميع وهنا من الممكن أن تختلف الأراء
> وانا دائما أحب التركيز فى تسلسل الحوار وعدم التشتيت هذا هو الغرض


 
*خلاص ركز *
*ولو عايز التركيز فعلاً **أقرأ المشاركات جيداً*
*ولاداعي للتشتيت*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> أنت قولت أن لم أقتنع أنك ستشرح لى ولاكن قبل ذلك جميع من ردوا قبلك أتفقوا على الأتى
> أن الخاضع غير المخضوع له أذا فالكل أقر بأن هناك أختلاف
> ثانيا مساواة الأقانيم الثلاثه بعضها البعض
> انا أسالك أنت شخصيا لتشرح لى أنا لا أقتنع بأن الخاضع يختلف عن المخضوع له فما هو شرحك لتلك النقطه


 
*عامة بغض النظر عن ما قيل *

*أنا مش فاهم أنت عايز أية وماهو معني الخاضع والمخضوع *
*من وجهة نظرك*
*وما هو هدف السؤال* ​ 
*سلام*


----------



## الكاسر (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الجواب عليك فيما تقول دون أخذ اقتباسات والرد عليها 

هو ما ذكرته لك 

انا كعبد لله من صفتى أن أخضع لله تعالى لأننى مخلوق 

والله بما أنه الخالق فمن صفاته أن يخضع له جميع المخلوقات 

وسؤالى هو هل من صفات الله الهضوع إى بمعنى هل الله يخضع لأى شىء أن كان 

المخلوقات والهباد هم فقط من يخضعون 

اتتفق معى فيما أقول أم أن هناك اعتراض *


----------



## الكاسر (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

أين ردك يا أستاذ أمير 

أنتظر ردودكم *


----------



## الكاسر (1 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام على من أتبع الهدى 

أنا مش فاهم أنت عايز أية وماهو معني الخاضع والمخضوع 
من وجهة نظرك
وما هو هدف السؤال


الشق الأول أوردت الرد عليه 

أما الهدف من السؤال أن أعلم ما هى فكرتكم عن الخاضع اى المخلوق والمخضوع له الذى هو الله وليس أحد سواه 

ها قد ردت على السؤالين فهل ترد على أسئلتى أم سترد سؤال بسؤال


----------



## الكاسر (1 ديسمبر 2006)

ارك غدا على خير يا أمير وأتمنى أن أجد ردك 

ورد إى من الموجودين 

تصبح على خير وأتمنى لك أحلام سعيده 

وكل عام وأنت بخير

*********************
*شكراً علي التهنئة "المشرف"*


----------



## rania_2005 (15 يناير 2007)

الاب الابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين 
[]ده علي اعتبار ان خالتك عامله جمعية و الاب الي هيقبضها الاول ولا ايه اخت فرفر انتي احترمي نفسك و ردي علي اسيادك زي الناس الي بتكلميه ده برقبتك و رقبة اهلك

*************************
*كنت سأحذف المشاركة*
*ولكني أردت تركها ليري الكل مدي أدبك وأحترامك  " المشرف "*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (15 يناير 2007)

> الاب الابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
> []ده علي اعتبار ان خالتك عامله جمعية و الاب الي هيقبضها الاول ولا ايه اخت فرفر انتي احترمي نفسك و ردي علي اسيادك زي الناس الي بتكلميه ده برقبتك و رقبة اهلك


ايه ده يابتاعه انتى ؟!؟!؟!


----------



## elbany_79 (16 يناير 2007)

rania_2005 قال:


> الاب الابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
> []ده علي اعتبار ان خالتك عامله جمعية و الاب الي هيقبضها الاول ولا ايه اخت فرفر انتي احترمي نفسك و ردي علي اسيادك زي الناس الي بتكلميه ده برقبتك و رقبة اهلك
> 
> *************************
> ...



انتو مينفعش معكو الا الاسلوب ده انتو اخترتو قلة الادب في الحوار يبقي استحملو انا خرجت من المنتدي قصدي المزبلة دي بحاجة اكيده ان ده معمول لمحاربة الاسلام مش اكتر الوضاعة و الخثة و الوقحة الي شوفتها هنا حاجة بجد فريدة من نوعها فوقو اصحو من الاغماء الي انتو فيه ده موضيعي الي بتتحذف عشان مفيش حد قادر يرد عليا هو ده السبب مش اكتر عرفتو بقة انتو عبارة عن اية ناس همج و انا مؤدبة و محترمة عصب عنك يا سلسل القرود انت


----------



## elbany_79 (16 يناير 2007)

avamina قال:


> ايه ده يابتاعه انتى ؟!؟!؟!



و ده مين ده كمان انت ليك نفس تتكلم يا جرثومة انت البتاعة دي ستك انت و امثالك يابتاع انت ماهو انتو كده تتزنقو لسانك يبقي طول برج ايفل يا عم روح فكرين هيجو عليكو اليوم الي يبق ليكو قيمة فيه هههههههههههههههههههههه بتحلمو انتو هتفضلو في البلد دي صفر علي الشمال ناس كده سيبنهم معنا لوجه الله مش اكتر و عشان دينا الي هو تاج راسنا بيقولنا كده بس انا بصراحة قرفي منكم مالوش حدود جتكو ستين خيبة و معها 30مصيبة


----------



## elbany_79 (16 يناير 2007)

سوري اضطريت ادخل بالاميل اخويا بس اناrania_2005حبيت اعرفكو احسن تقولو ان لساني قصير و حد بيردلي سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلام يا مفتحين


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (16 يناير 2007)

على العموم انا مش هرد عليكى خالص بس كل اللى هقوله ربنا يسامحك .......
بس احب افهمك على حاجه يكفينى فخرا ان اهلى محنوش راسهم لمجموعه من البربر اللى نبيهم كان بيستنجى بالحجاره !!!!!!!!!!!!
وبعدين متنسيش نفسك ...
ومين فرفر دى هههههههههه اوعه تكون زوجه الرزول .


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (16 يناير 2007)

حتى النساء المحمديات سفله ياسبحان اللات شفتوا ازاى..!!!!!!!!!!!!
جرثومه ايه يا محمديه الحمد لله انا انسان عادى خالص يعنى مش مقمل زى ناس ومش بستنجى بالحجاره زى ناس .
وال ايه بتقول جتكو ستين خيبة و معها 30مصيبة !!!!!!!
بس على حد علمى ان المنتدى اسمه الكنيسه العربيه مش منتدى العوالم والشرشحه يامحمديه .
سلاااااااااااااااااام يام قيمه ...هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (16 يناير 2007)

*شكراً لأدبك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااااااااي يا* rania_2005



elbany_79 قال:


> انتو مينفعش معكو الا الاسلوب ده انتو اخترتو قلة الادب في الحوار يبقي استحملو انا خرجت من المنتدي قصدي المزبلة دي بحاجة اكيده ان ده معمول لمحاربة الاسلام مش اكتر الوضاعة و الخثة و الوقحة الي شوفتها هنا حاجة بجد فريدة من نوعها فوقو اصحو من الاغماء الي انتو فيه ده موضيعي الي بتتحذف عشان مفيش حد قادر يرد عليا هو ده السبب مش اكتر عرفتو بقة انتو عبارة عن اية ناس همج


 
*شكراً لكي*​*عامة يا أختي*​*نحن لسنا بهمج وهذا المنتدي ليس مزبلة وليس لمهاجمة الأسلام*
*هذا منتدي تبشيري فقط*
*ولكن لأن هذا تفكيرك وعقليتك فرأيتي الأمور معكوسة*​ 


elbany_79 قال:


> و انا مؤدبة و محترمة عصب عنك يا سلسل القرود انت


 
*لا من أسلوبك هذا أشك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## rania_2005 (17 يناير 2007)

avamina قال:


> حتى النساء المحمديات سفله ياسبحان اللات شفتوا ازاى..!!!!!!!!!!!!
> جرثومه ايه يا محمديه الحمد لله انا انسان عادى خالص يعنى مش مقمل زى ناس ومش بستنجى بالحجاره زى ناس .
> وال ايه بتقول جتكو ستين خيبة و معها 30مصيبة !!!!!!!
> بس على حد علمى ان المنتدى اسمه الكنيسه العربيه مش منتدى العوالم والشرشحه يامحمديه .
> سلاااااااااااااااااام يام قيمه ...هههههههههههههههههه[/FONTده انت شكلك كده علي صلة وثيقة بالقمل و انا حيوان وسام علي صدري اني اكون محمدية من كافرة بنت كفار يا وثني يا عبد الاصنام بشهادة القساوسة بتعكو و لو كانت مشركاتي مش بتتحذف كنت هتشوف كلامي صح ولا غلط و عموما محدش سافل وو اطي و منحط في اخلاق غير واحد قذر زيك من بيئة وطيه و الحجار ةدي انت عارف بتعمل بيها اية هههههههههههههههههههههه و لا مفيش داعي


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

هى دى اخلاق والفاظ الرزول محمد ولا بلاش


----------



## rania_2005 (17 يناير 2007)

الرزول ده يبقي انت و امثالك يا شوية بقر


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

rania_2005 قال:


> الرزول ده يبقي انت و امثالك يا شوية بقر



*ايه ده؟؟ انتى بتشبهينى بالرزول محمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طب ليه الاهانة دى؟؟؟ ربنا يسامحك*


----------



## rania_2005 (17 يناير 2007)

انت بتحس بالانتعاش لما بمسح بيك الارض طيب يا زفت الطين يا هباب البرك يا استاذ بكبورت مع اسفي الشديد لزفت و البكبورت و الطين اني شبهتهم بيك لو لسة عايز تنتعش قولي انا مستعدة انسيك اسم  الي خلفوك


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

rania_2005 قال:


> انت بتحس بالانتعاش لما بمسح بيك الارض طيب يا زفت الطين يا هباب البرك يا استاذ بكبورت مع اسفي الشديد لزفت و البكبورت و الطين اني شبهتهم بيك لو لسة عايز تنتعش قولي انا مستعدة انسيك اسم  الي خلفوك



*واضح يا اخت انك خلطتى بينى وبين الرزول محمد, انا اسمى كريستيان نايت ومن مصر اما الشخص اللى بتوصفيه فاسمه محمد ومن شبه جزيرة المعيز وهتلاقى قبره حاليا فى مكة ولو عاوزة تقابليه شخصيا ممكن تعدى الشارع وانتى مغمضة عينيكى واوعدك انك فى خلال خمس دقائق هتكونى معاه فى جهنم.*


----------



## Basilius (20 يناير 2007)

*ربنا يرحمنا من شيطان اللات و اكبر 
المسلم ما يرتحش الا لما يشتم و يقل ادبة *


----------



## Twin (21 يناير 2007)

*المحبة للكل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااااي أخي AVADA CADAVRA*

*أنا أقدر مشاعرك يا أخي ولكن هذا لا يجعلنا نسئ للأخر بأي شكل من الأشكال*
*فنحن أبناء المسيح "المسيح" *
*إله الرحمة إله التواضع إله أنكار الذات إله المحبة*
*والمحبة للكل*​ 
*ولكن*



			
				AVADA CADAVRA;178640[I قال:
			
		

> *المسلم ما يرتحش الا لما يشتم و يقل ادبة *[/I]


 
*ليس كل المسلمين هكذا يا أخي *
*فمنهم المحترمين والمحترامين جداً ومنهم من يفكر بعقله وقلبه *
*ولكن قد نقول.....*
* هكذا من يريد أن يوقف عقله ويقبح*

*وأرجو أن تتقبل رأي بصدر رحب*
*ولتسامحني*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Basilius (21 يناير 2007)

*لا يا عزيزي 
لك الحق فيما قلت 
الرب يباركك 
ولكن انا لم اهين احد 
هذا كان رد فقط لوصف من كانوا يتكلموا معنا في هذا الموضوع 
و اظن حضرتك قرات طبعا 
طبعا عزيزي اتقبل رايك بصدر رحب و بشرف الحديث معك 
لا يوجد شىء اسامحك علية يا عزيزي 
الرب يباركك *


----------



## Twin (21 يناير 2007)

*الرب يبارك حياتك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااااااااي أخي AVADA CADAVRA*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *لا يا عزيزي *
> _*لك الحق فيما قلت *_
> _*الرب يباركك *_
> _*ولكن انا لم اهين احد *_
> ...


:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
الرب يبارك حياتك​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Basilius (21 يناير 2007)

*اشكرك عزيزي amirfikry 
ربنا يباركك و يستخدمك لمجد اسمة العلي دائما ​*


----------

